# The post-Afghanistan Canadian Army



## lberthiaume (23 May 2012)

Good evening,

For those of you who don't know me, my name is Lee Berthiaume and I'm the foreign affairs/defence reporter for Postmedia News (i.e. the National Post, Ottawa Citizen, Montreal Gazette, Edmonton Journal, Vancouver Sun, etc). 

I'm working on a story about what happens to the Canadian Army now that the government has decided not to extend the training mission past March 2014. I was talking to some senior Army officers in recent weeks who acknowledged that there will be challenges after the end of the mission as the operational tempo drops significantly and the focus is expected to turn to training and small deployments. I could be wrong, but I find it difficult to believe that Canada will undertake another major ground deployment anytime soon.

I'm trying to find someone who deployed to Afghanistan and enjoyed the experience, and is now contemplating getting out of the Forces or already has gotten out because the opportunity to engage in a major deployment, particularly one in a hot conflict, is unlikely. 

I can be reached at lberthiaume@postmedia.com or 613-369-4806.

Thank you very much.

Sincerely,

Lee


----------



## Edward Campbell (26 May 2012)

Here, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _Ottawa Citizen_ is Mr. Berthiaume's article:

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Just+what+next+Canada+warrior+spirit/6681564/story.html


> Just what’s next for Canada’s ‘warrior spirit’?
> 
> By Lee Berthiaume, Psotmedia News
> 
> ...


----------



## justin9 (9 Jan 2014)

Can someone provide any more news of this?


----------



## McG (27 Mar 2014)

> *What Canada gained (and lost) in Afghanistan
> The list of significant positive by-products of Canada’s lengthy and costly involvement in Afghanistan does not justify the sacrifices made.*
> Eugene Lang
> 25 March 2014
> ...


 http://www.thestar.com/opinion/commentary/2014/03/25/what_canada_gained_and_lost_in_afghanistan.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Mar 2014)

I would not say connections between military and population fully re-connected, but certainly improved.


----------



## Hisoyaki (28 Mar 2014)

Strange that he doesn't mention Al-qaeda training camps or terrorism at all.

It is as if the journalist is too cynical to realize betterment of the CF is not a war goal in itself.


----------



## MarkOttawa (28 Mar 2014)

It's just typically Canadian--all about us and the was it "worth it" meme--no real concern for the poor bloody Afghans:
http://www.journal.forces.gc.ca/vol14/no1/page19-eng.asp
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/opinion/columnists/truth+about+Afghanistan/9390880/story.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

